# Travel itinerary



## Tagarela

Ahoj, 

How can I say _travel plan/itinerary_ in Czech? I mean, the plan that you do for cities and places you want to visit, things you want to do and so on.

I've found out expression as* cestovní trasa* and *cestovní plán*. Why _cestovní_ and not _cestování_?

Nazdar.:


----------



## jazyk

Cestovní is an adjective and cestování is a noun. You can't simply place a noun before another in Czech as you do with English.


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> How can I say _travel plan/itinerary_ in Czech? I mean, the plan that you do for cities and places you want to visit, things you want to do and so on.
> 
> I've found out expression as* cestovní trasa* and *cestovní plán*.


“Cestovní plán” or “plán cesty” is fine. You can also say “rozvrh” instead of “plán” but it suits rather the itinerary in the form of time schedule.
“Cestovní trasa” is strange to me, it has something of pleonasm to it, “trasa cesty” sounds better and simple “trasa” is, in my opinion, the best usage of the word “trasa”.


----------



## bibax

itinerář, cestovní program (program cesty)


----------



## ManagaCTAG

i would say *plan cesty* or *itinerar*


----------

